# Teddy Bear quilt pattern?



## tallpines

I went to a charity auction last night.
I spent more $$$ than I intended, and now I'm kicking myself for not buying one of the last items to sell.

It was a baby quilt.
The whole outer edge of the quilt was shaped like the outline of a giant teddy bear.
It measured about 4 X 5 feet and was made out of soft pastel flannels.

Anyone know where I might find the pattern?


----------



## jokey

http://www.simplicity.com/Search.aspx?SearchTerm=rag+quilt&x=37&y=18

was it this?


----------



## tallpines

YES!

That's it!

The one I saw last night was the Teddy Bear in mutiple soft greens, blues and yellows. 'Twas even cuter than the Teddy Bear shown here.

Thank you !


----------



## bopeep

You will Love making those...a couple years ago I made two each of the cats,dogs and the bear....I made them for the Grands for Christmas...they loved them and they still Love them....here is one of the bears..
We want pics when you get one made...
bopeep


----------



## Colorado

I made a squirrel shaped blankets for grand kinds when little. I think they had other shapes then. Not patchwork all one piece. I used brown blanket and coud get two from each blanket. Some stichening and applique. Called for material and batt and all that. I just did the blanket. Was a quilt pattern.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Tallpines, if you want one of those patterns, wait until they go on sale at Hancock's for $1.99. They have those sales all the time. If you don't have one, Angie or I could get it and send it to you. We've offered to do this for people before. Don't pay the usual high price, yikes!  

I saw Bopeep's when she made hers and had to go get one and found the butterfly one too. The dinosaur one has just come out more recently. I haven't made one yet, waiting for grandkids....someday, lol.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur

There is also one with a panda bear, lady bug and clown fish. I bought all 4 patterns when they were on sale Saturday at Joann's.


----------



## tallpines

Yes, I will wait until I am in the area of a JoAnn's and their patterns are on sale.

I never pay full price for patterns anymore!


----------



## DW

I got on ebay and got the turtle pattern. My sister loves turtles...guess what her grandkids are getting for xmas???


----------



## Ardie/WI

I took a look and those quilts are just darling!


----------



## DW

Okay, the turtle is so cute...I'm making one out of scraps for my sister...she loves turtles. I asked her if she had any scrap green fabric to use w/her grandkids' quilts. I am going to surprise her with the turtle as she's coming for a visit next weekend. I think it will look cute on the back of her couch. I need to get busy and finish it!


----------

